

Manchester United bans tablets and laptops at home matches - restlessmedia
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28773897

======
restlessmedia
Who (apart from the press) is taking these devices to matches anyway?!?

~~~
spacefight
Tablets are everywhere with fans, tourists and whonot these days.

